# Footprints in the Sand?



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

As a new shooter, has anyone heard of or actually marked or painted footprint markers at your shooting station to insure getting your stance right for each shot?

For instance, watching Bill Hays aiming video where he suggests using a long stick to point and aim as if shooting a rifle then using that same stance when shooting a slingshot. Footprints on the ground/concrete would eliminate having to point and aim the stick each time you return from the catch box or begin a new shooting session.

A more mobile option would be a knotted rope to mark foot placement or even a rubber mat with the footprints spray painted on it.

I found myself thinking about this while I was adjusting my stance this morning while shooting my Big Iron. I have a spot on the patio that I could spray paint markers but my other shooting stations are bare dirt which would lend itself to a welcome mat concept.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't think that a few millimeters difference in foot position would matter so much. I mean, having the target facing your shoulder is good enough, isn't it? What I've found is that the most important factor is good frame/ pouch alignment, and this we can't paint, unfortunately.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Um, I've basically worn footprints... and a trail to my catch box... into the lawn, over the course of a few months. I guess it helps, but I'd rather not kill the grass


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Um, I've basically worn footprints... and a trail to my catch box... into the lawn, over the course of a few months. I guess it helps, but I'd rather not kill the grass


Lay a sidewalk from your shooting station to your catch box. Or lay down stepping stones/bricks to walk on.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have practiced boxing and Shotokan karate for 26 years... foot placement matters. This is a great idea to get your form to be as natural as walking each time.
The knotted rope is awesome. We used them in footwork drills all the time in the old dojo. And one could carry 3 of the wire tent stakea that look like "L" to layout the pattern with the rope. I have to shoot in different places as my apartment complex frowns upon my slinger lifestyle and my katana lifestyle. 
Thanks, JR.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Shotokan Karate is the best there is. Got my start in a Shotokan dojo way back in 1970. Stance is everything.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Interesting idea but like Skropi said, I don't think a few degrees of foot angle will make a big difference. If my stance feels funny as I go to shoot, I make whatever small, necessary adjustments I might need to. Considering the rest of the shooting method (anchor, reference point, etc), stance is relatively low priority for me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I have to agree with JRIt may seem like an lnsignificant detail, butIf you watch some of the videos on proper stance, their posture is feet shoulder width apart and stand as straight as possible. Now on any given day there are those who could sit in a lawn chair and shoot dead on, but for us mere mortals I need every advantage I can get. Prime examples are Nathan, Bill, TreeFork Ray, and gentleman Dick Riley, among several others. JR I’m sure this will help someone, including me. Great post


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> I have practiced boxing and Shotokan karate for 26 years... foot placement matters. This is a great idea to get your form to be as natural as walking each time.
> The knotted rope is awesome. We used them in footwork drills all the time in the old dojo. And one could carry 3 of the wire tent stakea that look like "L" to layout the pattern with the rope. I have to shoot in different places as my apartment complex frowns upon my slinger lifestyle and my katana lifestyle.
> Thanks, JR.


Kyokushin for 18 yrs lol I hear you.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Guys, I don't disagree that foot position is important, I am just of the opinion that the first thing to address is pouch hold and release, correct elbow to bands angle and a consistent head tilt  At least for me, those are the three things that really helped me. I mean, I take for granted that we adopt a sideways stance, showing our shoulder to the target. I repeat, these were/are the tricky stuff that make me accurate or spoil my shot. We are all different, so who knows, maybe when I perfect those things, I will need to address feet position to get another accuracy boost


----------

